# Tom Clancys end war



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Worth a free demo download on live, kept me busy for a few hours yesterday!


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Cheers Mark :thumb:

Downloading now - already have the game on preorder though - have since May! :lol:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Mark if you want some 2 player action so to speak! catch me later!

Not sure I will get the whole thing as there are so many other decent titles coming soon but we will wait and see! Given it makes use of the D pad a lot I think it would be best on PS3!


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

I've preordered it on the PS3, but am downloading the 360 version


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

have to say i love the tom clancy games. some of the best fps games around


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

This one is RTS real time strategy


----------



## madscotsman (Sep 6, 2008)

should be worth a look, been hooked on rainbow 6 vegas for six months now, awsome game lol


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

Brazo said:


> This one is RTS real time strategy


great stuff. i love rts too still plsy red alert2 from time to time lol
and aoe3


----------

